# Silverlakes Thanksgiving DA



## SOCALSOCCER1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Which DA clubs and age groups have committed to this showcase?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 5, 2017)

SOCALSOCCER1 said:


> Which DA clubs and age groups have committed to this showcase?


Heard West Coast, Legends, LA Galaxy, Pats, Slammers so far. Might be more.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 5, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Heard West Coast, Legends, LA Galaxy, Pats, Slammers so far. Might be more.


Beach


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Nov 6, 2017)

LA Premier DA is doing Silverlakes across all age groups.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Nov 6, 2017)

Heard FC Dallas will be there


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 6, 2017)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Heard FC Dallas will be there


Think your right.


----------



## Chris Knight (Nov 7, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Think your right.


Affirmative ... we're looking forward to it!


----------



## Bananacorner (Nov 28, 2017)

Well-run tournament.  As has been said before, excellent fields, kept in tip-top shape, mowed between every game (or was that a zamboni?), a lot of thought went into "extras" like player lounge area, foot golf, etc.  Only complaint, and it is a big one, was the reffing.  One ref was fine, but had two that refused to call anything, so games devolved into rugby matches.  There was no such thing as shielding a ball, because the other team was allowed to run and slam (repeatedly) into the player's back until they went down or open hand shove from behind, or more commonly, use the leg sweep shove method of leveling an opponent.  Lots of open handed pushing from behind on runs, and body slamming when the ball wasn't even at the player's feet.  None of it was called.  Lots of bodies on the field - glad that we had no injuries, but can't imagine that was the case across the board.  I suppose it is just a style of play that is allowed but I expected a little tighter control, which is what we experienced at Surf Cup.  Reffing at Surf Cup seemed tighter and the resulting play seemed better to me, although I don't feel it is a reflection on the teams that were at Silverlakes, just what was allowed on the field.


----------

